# Chipped Teeth?



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to sound a little crazy here. I just recently had another post about my dog who is an aggressive chewer. I had never heard about marrow bones causing chipped teeth and the lady at the dog store had recommended them for my dog who loves to chew. Well 6 months down the road and tons of marrow bones later I hear that marrow bones are a no no. Since then I have searched for alternatives and no more marrow bones! Problem is now after really looking at her teeth there is some chipping. Like I said I may sound crazy but to me there are a few small obvious chips on each side. On each side on the same upper molar tooth it looks almost like a flake of the tooth came off. I don't have another dog to compare teeth to, so I'm hoping someone can help me out. Am I over reacting or do I need to see a vet? The photo below is of each side of her teeth. Both of her big molars look to be the problem area. I've searched to find a good photo of a normal big molar but can't find anything to compare it to. Is this a normal molar or has she flaked off some of her teeth on both sides?










Also a link for a larger photo


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome photos. And by the looks of it the chipping seems very minor. It's only really a problem if the pulp is exposed. How old is your dog?
Here are some photos of mine for comparison, from very minor to I-should-keep-an-eye-on-that. The danger to exposed pulp is bacteria. For the slab fracture the vets recommended radiographs so see the extent of pulp damage and to see if extraction would be necessary. But I opt to wait, keep up on his dental care, and deal with an abscess if/when it comes. I got two separate opinions and both vets believe that the chances of him developing an abscess within his lifetime is highly likely. Either way, it isn't life threatening as long as I catch it early. For now, it doesn't hamper with his eating, chewing, or activity (including rough bouts of tug-of-war).

Very minor on the tip of his incisor









Chipped molar, very tip of pulp exposed (but you can't see that in this photo):









A little more serious. Slab fracture (but minor compared to what slab fractures usually look like). Pulp more exposed:


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! That really helps. She is about a year and half old. We got her as a young very fearful pup, so just recently she has trusted me to really take a good look at those teeth. The small chips on the tip of the teeth are very minor, which is good. As far as I can tell no pulp is showing. The one thing I'm not sure about is if you take a look at the photos about where I put the arrows. You can see on the longer part of the tooth in the shadow that goes about half way up the tooth. To me it looks like she flaked off a piece of her tooth as it's not a smooth transition. It seems to be a deeper canal than should be (or maybe it should look that way?). It's about the same on booth teeth, I think that's why I'm questioning if it's how the tooth should look or if it has been flaked off. I know nothing about dog teeth so I have no idea what I am looking for.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

pixelpea said:


> To me it looks like she flaked off a piece of her tooth as it's not a smooth transition. It seems to be a deeper canal than should be (or maybe it should look that way?). It's about the same on booth teeth, I think that's why I'm questioning if it's how the tooth should look or if it has been flaked off. I know nothing about dog teeth so I have no idea what I am looking for.


Ah, I see what you're saying. If it has a different color and a different texture (I would say more like chalkboard and less like smooth enamel) then she might have flaked off a piece; pretty much what my dog did (slab fracture) but yours seems very minor. IF it is what you think it is. 

It would never hurt for a vet just to take a look at it, even without the Xrays. But from the information you've given so far it doesn't look like a problem.


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are fine, I wouldn't worry about them much. Check often, but not worry. I wouldn't give hard chews though, just to be on the safe side.

This one is is borderline bad. So far hasn't had to be removed.








She broke her other upper carnassial recently as well, about 1/3rd of it is gone. It'll have to be removed due to the pulp showing and how far up the fracture went.

This one is REALLY bad. Different dog, tooth was extracted.








Click here for a picture of unbroken carnassials to compare.


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the photos and the info it truly is very helpful. I feel much more comfortable about the minor chipping and am happy I know it's there and will just continue to keep an eye on it. For all the bones she has chewed I am probably lucky that's the only damage that has been done.

From everything I have read lately it sounds like dogs chipping their teeth is quite common.


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

Another chipped tooth question… how do you keep your dogs teeth clean when they have spots where the enamel has been chipped off? I've given her some beef ribs and really watch her but she just loves to really chew on them. I've never brushed her teeth before but is that something I need to start doing? I ask because I can already see some tartar build up in those spots. I just want to be super cautious with her chewing from now on as I assume the tooth is more likely to continue to chip. I did have a vet take a look at the photos and he suggested smoothing it down and putting some resin in there which would require anesthesia. I know I don't want to do anesthesia unless the tooth gets infected and we need to extract. The vet also mentioned even if no pulp is showing bacteria can still make it to the pulp cavity through the dentinal tubules. I've posted a photo below showing where the tooth is fractured. Anyone else in this situation that has any advice or tips for me to keep that tooth from getting infected?










Link to larger photo


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

At 1.5 years she's still young and thsoe teeth look BEAUTIFUL. But it never hurts to brush your dog's teeth regardless. Get her into the habit early if anything.
If I were you I wouldn't be concerned about that small shadow in the grooves. When the tooth is damaged the color is often different and it's not tartar, but just another layer of the tooth. If you look at my third photo way above, that yellowish color is not tartar or plaque buildup. Obviously if you don't give her any chews and don't brush her teeth there might be some buildup over time.


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response! Are you planning on getting your dogs teeth extracted if needed? What are you watching for to decide when to fix/extract? My pups right side has actually already chipped more and I have no idea how she continues doing this. I think I just worry about her being in pain and I'm just an overall worrier


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't worry, if she is in pain you will see the signs (change in behavior, not eating as much, as fast, or at all if her teeth are hurting her, etc.)

If he needs an extraction while he is still young and healthy enough then I will have it done. But otherwise I am basically waiting for something bad to happen first. I brush his teeth nearly every day so I'm on the look out for any signs of inflammation, infection, discoloration, bad breath, etc. I also avoid giving him chews that might exacerbate the problem, so poor Soro will likely never have another marrow bone in his life. Other than that, he still chews on things like rib bones and I expect his teeth to continue to wear down, in a safe and healthy way, as he gets older. I have already noticed that he chews less aggressively than he used to, but not sure if that's due to his age or due to the damage that's been done to his teeth already.

Hope this helps? I'm sure your baby will be fine


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh boy, yesterday I noticed that we have a nice new chip on one of her front teeth. I have no idea how she has managed to chip another tooth. I've re-adjusted everything to help us resolve this problem of her chipped teeth. The only thing she gets now and then is a bully stick and turkey neck, but she always chews those on her back teeth. I'm worried as she is only a year and half old and don't want this to be a problem for the rest of her life (she will have no teeth left). How does the severity of this chip look to you? She definitely chipped off some length and a slab up the side. The other side of the tooth seems to have a small chip out of it too. Is this minor? Should I wait to see the vet as he told me to wait on the other ones? I just want peace of mind with her teeth and am a little frustrated this happened. I feel I try to be so responsible with her and her craziness and no one else seem to have dogs with teeth chipping problems. I'm pregnant and so it seems these things with the dog overly worry me


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Hm. Do you crate her during the day? Is it possible she is chewing on the crate bars (or some other thing in her environment that you might not notice right away)? 

Don't feel bad. I know it's frustrating, but some dogs just have weak teeth. Same with people. 

I would probably go to the vet for that one but I'm no expert.


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

No crate for her. The only thing I can think of is my husband plays frisbee and tug (with the frisbee) with her. She also plays really rough with other dogs. She is just a crazy high energy dog that seems prone to going to the vet.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I personally would not bring her in for that if she were my dog. But it never hurts anything except your wallet to get a second opinion.


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

Canyx said:


> I personally would not bring her in for that if she were my dog. But it never hurts anything except your wallet to get a second opinion.


Canyx, would you consider this minor from the looks of it? I don't see any pulp but much more of the enamel has broken off compared to her other chipped teeth.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Unless the dog seems to be in pain or discomfort (not chewing/eating properly, or drinking water regularily), or it looks to be infected, I wouldn't stress out about a few chipped teeth. This is coming from a personal experience, as my Shiba Inu chipped off half his molar on a marrow bone a couple years ago when he was two, and a pretty aggressive chewer. I brought him in for just a check-up when I brought my Kelpie puppy in for his puppy boosters last year, (it was the first time he's been to a vet since I first got him 5 years ago), and the vet completely freaked out on me over his chipped tooth. She claimed that I needed to do an immediate root canal on his molar, or have the tooth removed, something or other.. anyway, the procedure was going to cost me upwards of $1500 and they made it sound like it was absolutely critical that he have it done otherwise he would suffer.

I didn't go through with the procedure... his tooth had been chipped for probably 2 years at least, and had absolutely no issues. I brought him to his breeder for a second opinion, and while I was there, she happened to have a client picking up a puppy who was a dentist. He checked Cash out for me, and said there is absolutely nothing wrong with his tooth. Maybe it was not wise of me to take a dentists and my breeders advice over the vets, but fast forward over another year later and there is still NOTHING wrong with his chipped molar, no infections, he still eats and drinks fine and he even chews all his raw meaty bones on that side of his mouth. So the vet was trying to scam me big time. So just beware if you do decide to have a vet check it out...


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

pixelpea said:


> I'm going to sound a little crazy here. I just recently had another post about my dog who is an aggressive chewer. I had never heard about marrow bones causing chipped teeth and the lady at the dog store had recommended them for my dog who loves to chew. Well 6 months down the road and tons of marrow bones later I hear that marrow bones are a no no.


How did you come to the conclusion that it was a "Marrow Bone" that caused this chipped tooth? 

not to mention the fact that "No dog on the face of this planet could chew tons of marrow bones in 6 months"

I think the "Lady at the store" is right about marrow bones ...
and I agree with what you said ...when you said ..you may sound crazy .


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

pixelpea said:


> Canyx, would you consider this minor from the looks of it? I don't see any pulp but much more of the enamel has broken off compared to her other chipped teeth.


Looks minor to my unprofessional eyes 
I completely agree with PackMomma about her statement: "Unless the dog seems to be in pain or discomfort (not chewing/eating properly, or drinking water regularily), or it looks to be infected, I wouldn't stress out about a few chipped teeth."

I trust my vets a lot but one happens to specialize in dental, so of course they recommended Xrays, radiology, etc. My dog's chiropractor (who is also a certified vet first and foremost) is often the one who tells me to wait and see. I've so far avoided a $900+ bill to do a root canal on a canine tooth that had pulpitis from some injury... The dental vet recommended I do it as soon as possible before an abscess developed. Most dogs require surgery, I was *lucky* enough that it went away on its own (though I do wonder how many people opt not to wait...). I've also avoided a $900+ bill to do the radiology for the slab fracture on his molar seen way back above. The vet says at some point in his life Soro will have the tooth removed. Well I will wait for that point. I don't _think_ my regular vets are trying to scam me, but it's their job to prevent the worst and suggest the most immediate solutions.

And ESPECIALLY with tooth injuries, if it looks minor it is often minor. The things I spend my money on are lumps and bumps; things that can turn into life threatening things fairly quickly. You don't get that with tooth injuries. Don't worry yourself pixelpea


----------



## xaden (Feb 7, 2013)

Before all I know was only people do care about on their teeth and now I found it wrong because there is a dental care for pets. Any way aside from that do you know emergency dental care Stouffville?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Your pup looked like it chipped its tooth. Right now no big deal, but if it should look like this slab fracture please go see a dog dentist.

http://www.avds-online.org/info/brokenteeth.html I have seen teeth like these and the dogs are still eating and chewing on things. Most owners will opt to have tooth extracted instead of a root canal due to cost. 
We need to look at the structure of the tooth here is what a tooth is made up of. http://etc.usf.edu/clipart/56600/56674/56674_canine.htm as you can see when a dog has a chipped tooth and there is pulp exposure it is hurting your dog. You would not want to live with your nerve in your tooth being exposed why would you want your dog to. That pulp leads to the bloodstream. The animals body is constantly on overload getting rid of the bacteria it is being exposed to by the pulp being exposed. There is always a chance for infection. The carnasal molars are the most common to have slab factures and look what is above this tooth. Your dogs eyes. 
Why risk his sight to keep a tooth. If there is pulp exposure the tooth should be removed or root canal done. 
The photos you show is a chip with no pulp exposure. So that is good in your favor. But now with this chip those teeth are weaker than the rest. Your husband must stop the tugging on the frisbee with your dog. You could take your dog to a specialist and have those teeth fixed by applying resin to her teeth. Would I do that for my own dogs? No, but I also would opt for extraction than root canal. Now if I owned a dog that did bite work and then, yes, I would do a root canal. For now I would not give anymore marrow bones and tell the hubby to stop the tug of war game.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Now if I owned a dog that did bite work and then, yes, I would do a root canal. For now I would not give anymore marrow bones and tell the hubby to stop the tug of war game.


This post is old, and I'm sure the OP's issue has resolved, but I'm curious about this - would you do the root canal to preserve the tooth for bite work? I ask because I used to live with a dog who badly chipped one of his carnassial teeth and they decided ultimately not to do a root canal, even though it's a big tooth, I think because the tooth would still always be weaker than before and prone to damage, so they decided to extract it instead. Wouldn't that be an issue with bite work?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

First of all oooppss! I am bad! Did not notice it was an old thread. It was under 'New Posts' 

It depends on the extent of damage done to the tooth. Some fractures go unnoticed for quite awhile and bone loss/movement of tooth happens. If this was the case then only extraction of tooth is left. The canines are the most important teeth for bite work. The problem is you remove a tooth and then you get movement of other teeth because now you have a space. The K-9 dogs that I have worked on usually have titanium teeth if they did damage to their canines. Pretty scary to see those shining silver teeth inches away from you while you are doing a blood draw on them. Talk abut trusting the handler! For the average owner they opt for extraction then root canal because of cost.


----------



## busybe (Feb 7, 2014)

any new news. did anybodys dog have it pulled.


----------

